# I need some help about flights



## AlinaMaria (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi all,
I have two lovely girls, Cocuta and Puiu.
I am a bit concerned about Puiu, about her flights. Cocuta has beautiful and long flights, but from time to time Puiu is not able to fly more than one-two meters, she starts to sound panicked and lands on the floor, if I'm not helping her she can't go up the her place. They live on the top of my furniture. She's like this since I have her, she was 4-5 months old, I supposed she can't fly so much because she was a baby. Now I am worried, this started to happen often. Do you think is something related to her lungs or her wings? Or what do you think it can be?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Without actually seeing what you are referring to it is very difficult to offer much more than speculation. 
It would be helpful if you would post pictures of Puiu showing her wing feathers.*


----------

